# Transferring Money from Ireland to my USA Bank Account to invest



## B Graham (29 Jan 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I recently set up a bank account with TD Ameritrade in the USA on a trip to NYC. I done this in the few to investing in Free ETFs using TD Ameritrades services. 

When I came home I used an Irish online peer to peer currency exchange company to exchange my Euro with Dollars and lodge the dollars into my American TD account. The currency exchange company holds the dollars in their American account and transfers it to my TD Ameritrade account. However TD Ameritrade were very reluctant to accept this transaction and said they would not allow it again. The reason being that the account of the peer to peer currency exchange in USA was not in MY NAME. 

Does anyone have any ideas on how to get around this problem? How to lodge money into my TD Ameritrade account from Ireland.

Thank you for your time in advance. 

Vin


----------



## amadain (19 Feb 2013)

*Transferring money to (and from) TD Ameritrade.*

What do TD advise ?


----------



## Rory Gillen (6 Mar 2013)

I guess you were using Currencyfair? TD Ameritrade is simply wrong as Currencyfair is licensed to transfer monies by the Central Bank of Ireland. That said, being right and getting a machine of a US online broker to understand is quite another thing!

Rory Gillen


----------



## helvetica (12 Apr 2013)

Looking into this myself as TD charge around 2% FX to get sterling, and of course same again if you want to sell your FTSE shares and transfer the money back to Ireland. Here is the point in TD's T&C's which specifies the account details:

11.2 Euro withdrawals to an account in Eire can only be made to an external account in your name and can usually be made from your Account by phone, or the TD Direct Investing website using either:
(a) a standard domestic bank transfer; or
(b) an urgent domestic bank transfer subject to a charge as displayed in the Rates
and Charges. Further details about standard domestic and urgent domestic bank transfers and other Payment Services are set out in Appendix B.​
I called TD and they were quite stubborn that these are their rules of operation. Dead end.

I'm wondering instead, can I just set up a sterling account with my local bank, do the transfer through currencyfair, and setup the sterling account with TD?


----------



## ccraig (12 Apr 2013)

I've used Transfermate, they have us bank accounts and were able to do it as they had others that got the same rubbish from td


----------



## B Graham (3 Sep 2013)

Thanks Amadain,
TD advise I do a transfer from my account in Eire.
But that means I incur all charges associated with the international transfer. 
If I can avoid that I will.


----------



## B Graham (3 Sep 2013)

Thanks ccraig,
I've used currency fair to transfer the money before but TD were not happy as currency fairs bank account in the states was not in my name. 
The TD account I set up was as a non national so there is different rules for me i.e. all transfers into my TD account must be from an account originating with my name. 
Is it your opinion that Transfermate will be any different than currency fair in this regards, Thanks for you time.


----------



## B Graham (3 Sep 2013)

Hi helvetica, I think you will come across the same problem if you use currency fair. The guys are very helpful there. It's just the TD rules are hard to crack. Unless you've set up your TD account as a us resident I think the rules will still apply.


----------

